# Free online pattern books for DIY, knitting, crocheting, and other crafts



## Happyflowerlady (May 12, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I think that we have talked about online book websites like Bookbub and Book Gorilla in the reading threads here on the forum; but I thought that some of you might not know that you can also get free patterns for knitting and crochet (and many other hobbies) from there as well. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Both websites are free to sign up, and then you choose the topics of books that you are interested in, whether it is fiction or non-fiction, DIY, educational, cooking,  or hobbies. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The books are always (or at least almost always) priced under $3, and many of them are free or only $1. I have gotten lots of crochet books this way, and some of them are complete sets. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Once you have the book, you can either follow the pattern from the book online, or you can print the pattern out on your printer. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I subscribe to both websites; but I have found that I get more of the hobby kind of books from Book Gorilla, and they also give away a free Kindle Fire every day, so when you get your list of books, you can enter the drawing for the Kindle, too.[/FONT]


----------



## JFBev (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you Happyflowerlady!  I have been looking for a relatively easy method for creating knitted popcorn stitches and the YouTube videos are confusing.  A texted step-by-step would be great to find -- I'll go to these sites and see what they have.  
Think I'm also going to spend more time in this section of SF


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds good to me also. Just learning how to sew on my sewing machine and easy patterns would be great.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 5, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sounds good to me also. Just learning how to sew on my sewing machine and easy patterns would be great.



Ruth, here's one of my favorite all-time videos from Sewing with Nancy -- it looked too easy, but it works!!!  I have a mannequin set to my measurements, and now I can adjust  basic patterns to my personal size (pear-shape ) using her method.  Yay!

https://wpt.org/SewingWithNancy/Video/solving-pattern-fitting-puzzle-part-one

(You can link to part two from that page)


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2018)

This is actually not just a website where you can pick out patterns. What it is, is a website that gives you a list of Amazon ebooks that are either free or cheap right then. Amazon puts new books on the lists each day, and old books are then put back up to the regular price. 
By signing up with Bookbub and Book Gorilla, and specifying that you are interested in sewing and craft books, each day they will send you the list of the ones that are on sale for that day. 
You have to get them right away before they go back up to full price again. 

You are buying a whole knitting (etc) book, and not just a pattern for one item. The book might be about making baby items, or afghans, winter hats/mittens, etc., and you can get the whole book downloaded to your Kindle or Kindle app to use as much as you would like. 
You can also print out the pattern instructions if you do not want to just read them from the kindle . 
It is a great way to get free/cheap craft books.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2018)

JFBev and Happyflowerlady,thanks so much for the info. I need all the help I can get and the simpler the better.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 5, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This is actually not just a website where you can pick out patterns. What it is, is a website that gives you a list of Amazon ebooks that are either free or cheap right then. Amazon puts new books on the lists each day, and old books are then put back up to the regular price.
> By signing up with Bookbub and Book Gorilla, and specifying that you are interested in sewing and craft books, each day they will send you the list of the ones that are on sale for that day.
> You have to get them right away before they go back up to full price again.
> 
> ...



Okay -- I already get that info through my Amazon/Kindle, so will keep on searching for the popcorn stitch thing, thanks!


----------



## gennie (Jun 6, 2018)

thank you


----------

